# Reparacion de laptop (cable roto)



## jorgebjm (Nov 17, 2019)

hola alguien me puede ayudar vi un cable roto dentro de mi laptop lo desarme y no se muy bien pero creo que es el de wifi como pueden ver en la imagen hay dos cables rotos la cuestion es si puedo soldar esos dos cables? o necesito hacer algo mas , si tuviera que reemplazar uno de los cables con que tipo de cable lo haria? gracias espero sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

Consigue una imagen del otro extremo del cable,


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Consigue una imagen del otro extremo del cable,


del cable que esta en la parte de la bisagra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> del cable que esta en la parte de la bisagra?


Del extremo que va hacia la placa


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Del extremo que va hacia la placa


estaran bien estas fotos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> estaran bien estas fotos?


Mas o menos. 

No se llega a apreciar si es un cable coaxial fino o un simple cable de puesta a tierra


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mas o menos.
> 
> No se llega a apreciar si es un cable coaxial fino o un simple cable de puesta a tierra


quieres que le tome una foto con mas detalle al cable blanco y el negro ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> quieres que le tome una foto con mas detalle al cable blanco y el negro ?


Correcto, no se llega a ver el tipo de cable ni la ficha


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 17, 2019)

l


Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto, no se llega a ver el tipo de cable ni la ficha


ficha ?? jje osea no entiendo es lo que esta pegado en la tarjeta wifi?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> l
> 
> ficha ?? jje osea no entiendo es lo que esta pegado en la tarjeta wifi?


Lo que el cable tiene en el extremo y que parece fuera a un tornillo


----------



## analogico (Nov 17, 2019)

es un coaxial finito.  
une el centro aislar y después une el externo y vuelve a aislar


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2019)

*¡ Hermosa cirugía !*

Algo similar habrá que hacer para empalmar el cable, primero empalmar el conductor interno, aislar, luego empalmar el blindaje externo tratando de que "envuelva"al núcleo, verificando que interior y exterior no hagan corto.


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 18, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Hermosa cirugía !*
> 
> Algo similar habrá que hacer para empalmar el cable, primero empalmar el conductor interno, aislar, luego empalmar el blindaje externo tratando de que "envuelva"al núcleo, verificando que interior y exterior no hagan corto.


recorte un poco y asi seven , mi camara no es tan buena en fin parece que si el que esta en la bisagra es un coaxial fino como dicen, tiene  una capa negra despues otra blanca y el cobre pero hay algo que sale del cobre no se si el cobre estañado mas bien parece plastico, es ese hilo blanco que ven en la punta


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Debe ser una vaina aislante. A veces tienen mas aislante que cables, y eso es por temas de interferencias. Haz como dicen. Ojo que son muy fragiles esos cables


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 18, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Debe ser una vaina aislante. A veces tienen mas aislante que cables, y eso es por temas de interferencias. Haz como dicen. Ojo que son muy fragiles esos cables


bien tube que desarmar la pantalla para ver a mas detalle y bueno no era un cable negro era una funda termoretractil (creo) era un cable blanco pero de todas manera creo que es coaxial como me dicen . es la parte blanca despues biene una malla de cobre despues una plastico medio transparente bien delgado como dices tu una vaina aislante supongo , despues lo corte y recien se veia el cobre bastante delgado en fin como debo soldar esto ? debo estañar solo ese hilo de cobre cobre delgado y poner una funda nada mas ? me dicen que aisle pero eso como se hace  o debo soldar la malla de cobre mas no se  muy bien de esto a lo mucho he estañado antes hilos de cobre simples


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> bien tube que desarmar la pantalla para ver a mas detalle y bueno no era un cable negro era una funda termoretractil (creo) era un cable blanco pero de todas manera creo que es coaxial como me dicen . es la parte blanca despues biene una malla de cobre despues una plastico medio transparente bien delgado como dices tu una vaina aislante supongo , despues lo corte y recien se veia el cobre bastante delgado en fin como debo soldar esto ? debo estañar solo ese hilo de cobre cobre delgado y poner una funda nada mas ? me dicen que aisle pero eso como se hace  o debo soldar la malla de cobre mas no se  muy bien de esto a lo mucho he estañado antes hilos de cobre simples


se aislá  con cinta aislante o termoretractil 
unes el del medio con el del medio y el externo con el externo,  la  unión la tiene que hacer lo mas corto posible


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 18, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> se aislá  con cinta aislante o termoretractil
> unes el del medio con el del medio y el externo con el externo,  la  unión la tiene que hacer lo mas corto posible


son bastante pequeños  los cables no se si se puedasn aislar . y no saben si puedo reemplazar todo el cable ?


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 18, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> son bastante pequeños  los cables no se si se puedasn aislar . y no saben si puedo reemplazar todo el cable ?


Se puede reemplazar, todo depende de tu pais de origen, ya que en muchos paises no se consiguen los repuestos asi no mas. Y reciclar los conectores es un trabajo demasiado tedioso.

Ademas, para reemplazar el cable debes utilizar cable coaxial, por las caracteristicas del mismo que lo hacen adecuado para lineas de transmision de datos.


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> son bastante pequeños  los cables no se si se puedasn aislar . y no saben si puedo reemplazar todo el cable ?


si se puede , por que ya lo he  hecho


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 22, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> si se puede , por que ya lo he  hecho





analogico dijo:


> si se puede , por que ya lo he  hecho


disculpa y en el proseso de unir la parte interna con la interna y la externa con la externa hay que soldar? porfa no estoy entendiendo lo que me explican jej tambien cuando me dicen que aisle creo que hasta dos veces osea esa parte es asi o lo estoy entendiendo mal, en fin yo en mi cabeza tengo una idea pero nose si esta bien  , planeo unir la parte interna con la interna la externa con la externa ,soldar esas uniones y despues envolver todo con cinta aislante o funda , esta bien o estaria haciendo algo mal porfa ayudeme ya que les dejo un linkk que acabo de encontrar y me guio algo pero  el resultado no es tan bueno aqui esta Costaba $200 y lo hice por $0(cable antena de wi fi netbook)


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> disculpa y en el proseso de unir la parte interna con la interna y la externa con la externa hay que soldar? porfa no estoy entendiendo lo que me explican jej tambien cuando me dicen que aisle creo que hasta dos veces osea esa parte es asi o lo estoy entendiendo mal, en fin yo en mi cabeza tengo una idea pero nose si esta bien  , planeo unir la parte interna con la interna la externa con la externa ,soldar esas uniones y despues envolver todo con cinta aislante o funda , esta bien o estaria haciendo algo mal porfa ayudeme ya que les dejo un linkk que acabo de encontrar y me guio algo pero  el resultado no es tan bueno aqui esta Costaba $200 y lo hice por $0(cable antena de wi fi netbook)


la idea es que la parte interna y externa estén aisladas entre si


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 22, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> la idea es que la parte interna y externa estén aisladas entre si


pero puedo soldarlos con estaño tambien


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2019)

jorgebjm dijo:


> pero puedo soldarlos con estaño tambien


si,

y  el tramo de la unión lo mas corto posible


----------



## jorgebjm (Nov 22, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> si,
> 
> y  el tramo de la unión lo mas corto posible


ok gracias


----------

